# Buying bulk lumber from Home Depot



## bnew17 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im going to be buying a good bit of lumber coming up to put up a fence in my yard. Probably 1k + on lumber and materials. Has anybody else had any experiences buying this much lumber from Home Depot? Are they negotiable on the price ? Will they deliver?


----------



## murf (Feb 22, 2011)

Not much of a fence if your only spending 1k. No they won't deal on price and I believe that orders over 1.5k you can get free delivery.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't know much about your area but there are fence supply yards in the Atl. area where you can usually do a little better on price and selection. Check the Macon area to see if there is a fence supply.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Check ebay or somewhere and grab you a 10-20% off coupon.  You get a better deal this way then going to the commerical desk.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dog Hunter said:


> Check ebay or somewhere and grab you a 10-20% off coupon.  You get a better deal this way then going to the commerical desk.



Ebay would have a 10-20% off coupon for home depot?


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 22, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Ebay would have a 10-20% off coupon for home depot?



It would be someone selling their coupon.  


Might check with the local Ace as well.

Lastly, check craigslist.  Depending on the fence, you can find some nice stuff used.  Sure, you might have to drive a ways and it might not be new, but I picked up about 250 feet of pvc picket fence for $400.  I had to buy some caps and some gate hardware, but for about $700 total, I had a $3k+ fence.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Lowe's and Home Depot are not allowed to do much dealing. They will however meet the competitions prices and beat them. Just don't go in expecting to talk them into lowering their price unless you can prove you can get it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 22, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Ebay would have a 10-20% off coupon for home depot?



Lowes for sure.  I have bought plenty of 10% off coupons for $2-3 and saved megabucks.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

There is  not much dealing.  The pro desk can work a little with you, but the regular associates can not.  Maybe free delivery.


----------



## Ballplayer (Feb 22, 2011)

Like someone else said, 1 K won't get a lot of attention from them nor lumber either.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 22, 2011)

I will need 1k + , probably more in the neighborhood of 1,500. it will get their attention. Talked to a mgr on my lunch break. Delivery is normally 79.00, he said that could be negotiable. They will include that if it comes down to it i believe.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dog Hunter said:


> Lowes for sure.  I have bought plenty of 10% off coupons for $2-3 and saved megabucks.



i looked on ebay and saw some 10% for HD. I also read somewhere else where those coupons are sometimes just for contractors


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 22, 2011)

You used to be able to get the 10% coupons for free at the post office in the adress change packets.  Now, you have to actually fill out the packet and request the coupons.  I used several of the coupons when I built mine and my parents decks and my storage buildings and saved several hundred dollars.

What I would suggest is to buy a coupon for one of them and then shop both of them.  Buy everything from the one you have the coupon for and have them price match the other on any items they are higher on.  Don't use delivery even if it's free.  They don't take the time to sort through the lumber to get the good pieces.  They just grab "x" number of each piece and strap it together.  Your project will look much better if you take the time to pick out your own lumber and then use the $19 truck if necessary.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 22, 2011)

Lowes will give a 10% discount at the Pro desk and I think their pt lumber looks better than Depot.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 22, 2011)

Depending on who you are dealing with at Home Depot getting 10% off is not that hard. They will do what ever it takes to get your business. Ask for the store manager and see what he is willing to do. My guess is that you can probably get 10% off just by asking or the delivery for free, but probably not both. Just be reasonable in your dealings and willing to walk. 

They also offer a discount for military personal, past and present.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 22, 2011)

It takes $2500 to get into HDs "bid room".   At that threshold they will discount depending on the category.

Got $700 off $4800 worth appliances to replace our burned ones.  

If you are going to build a privacy fence don't use the pre built panels.  $1000 dollars will get you about 150' of fence if you use nails instead of screws and concrete every third post. Use the gate kits they have. They are easy to assemble and work good. Easier than building yourself unless you have a welder.


----------



## safebuilder (Feb 22, 2011)

I have gotten 10% off at Lowes and HD just for asking on certain orders but I am in them almost daily and have tried to build a rapport with them.


----------



## rospaw (Feb 23, 2011)

I shop alot at hd and lowes..... they will deal on your  fence lumber order. Go to the pro desk with your list and tell them to give you the best price then do the same at lowes. 
FYI i saw last week in the roswell HD a man bring up a Northern Tools 15% off and they gave it to him on app $2000.00 worth of lumber.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2011)

How many linear ft and what type fence?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You used to be able to get the 10% coupons for free at the post office in the adress change packets.  Now, you have to actually fill out the packet and request the coupons.  I used several of the coupons when I built mine and my parents decks and my storage buildings and saved several hundred dollars.
> 
> What I would suggest is to buy a coupon for one of them and then shop both of them.  Buy everything from the one you have the coupon for and have them price match the other on any items they are higher on.  Don't use delivery even if it's free.  They don't take the time to sort through the lumber to get the good pieces.  They just grab "x" number of each piece and strap it together.  Your project will look much better if you take the time to pick out your own lumber and then use the $19 truck if necessary.



Yep, pick your own.  If you cant haul it all at one time, do a pickup later for some.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 23, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> How many linear ft and what type fence?



In the neighborhood of 210 feet of fence. Basic fence with 8 ft 4x4's , 6 ft dog eared pickets


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> In the neighborhood of 210 feet of fence. Basic fence with 8 ft 4x4's , 6 ft dog eared pickets



450 pickets allows for 30 bad boards, 29 4x4's depending on gates and aproxx 85 2x4 rails (3 per 8ft section) 20 bags quickcrete plus gate hardware!  Almost forgot the nails,1 sm box 3in ring shank 2 boxes of 2in ringshank Pasload gas and rental if you dont have one. you'll have an armfull or two to return!


----------



## Money man (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, they will deal. You gotta find the right person to ask and then you have to have what it takes to ask. Also, there are perks for military, etc that folks don't know about until they ask.  

Ask....ask nicely....ask quietly.....all they can do is say no. But have a reasonable number in mind. 10% is reasonable in most cases. Do not demand and do not be afraid of humility.


----------



## JerryC (Feb 24, 2011)

I am about to do the same thing, build just about the same fence.
I just noticed on www.lowes.com that they are doing some income tax promotion you may want to look into. You load money on some sort of card and then they give you a 10% bonus on the card in March. Take a look at it and read the details. If you can use that in addition to any savings you get up front, you may be able to maximize your dollars. -JerryC


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sure if you take the competitors prices to either Lowes or HD they will beat the price. Just a fyi make sure you check each piece of lumber yourself whether it be at the store or when they deliver it. Don't want to get stuck with a bunch of bad wood.


----------



## FishingAddict (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a major purchase @ Home Depot, and they worked with me a great deal.  I put a kitchen together from scratch and they knocked off a total of 30% w/free delivery when it was all said and done.  Give, it was more like $10k.  

Remember the phrase: "I'll buy XYZ and ABC all here, if you can take off "x" percent."  Works pretty well if it's a large purchase.


----------



## blackduck (Feb 28, 2011)

There are times your local lumber yards will beat the box stores price. Be sure to get quotes from each. Buying local saves jobs. Even if the big guys are willing to match a price, I still like to buy from the guy that give me the best price up front.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Feb 28, 2011)

Just my .02 but you'll likely find better lumber for a cheaper price at other building supply stores besides Home Depot and Lowes. Really look close at the quality in terms of knots and bark edges. I like both stores and buy a fair amount of stuff from both but pine lumber is one item I've found isnt up to snuff . The quality and price can be beat.  Again, this is one mans opinion but before you buy walk into your local building supply and ask for a quote on all your items and see how it compares.  If your set on Home Depot or Lowes then you may be able to get a bulk price at the contractors desk.


----------



## cactusjack (Mar 4, 2011)

I beleive if your a veteran HD offers some sort of discount as well.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 4, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> i looked on ebay and saw some 10% for HD. I also read somewhere else where those coupons are sometimes just for contractors



Watch out they are bogus coupons. There is a bar code on the back that they have to scan. It is not a bar code for Hd. Just warning you don't buy it .... Hd will not take it.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 4, 2011)

HD now has a price on the lumber for contractors . Also go to the PRO DECK. they have dropped the $ limit on bid room pricing.  As far as your 4x4 i think they have the best looking. 2x4 PT you have 2 kinds, reg. and premium. Standard have some bark and knots on them. the other are a better quality for fencing, hand rails ect.


----------



## cullyhog (Mar 5, 2011)

One other thing, plan on buying more than you need. You will need to cull out 10% due to bad boards. When ordering bulk, they will "take if off the top" where if you go in, you can select the better boards. Home Depot will take back the bad boards, you will need to return, they will not pick up.


----------



## crokseti (Mar 9, 2011)

At Lowes buy a gift card and use it to make purchase to save 10 percent.


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 10, 2011)

got a pretty good price quote on lumber from a local place. Plan on going by HD tomorrow to see what they can do.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 10, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> got a pretty good price quote on lumber from a local place. Plan on going by HD tomorrow to see what they can do.



Why not just use the local place?


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 10, 2011)

If they are relatively close in price i will use the local place. But if HD will work a deal then i will use them. Return policy is also a big factor.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I worked at Home Depot through college for three years so I feel like I know a pretty good bit about how this works.  I graduated this past December and quit when I got a job with my degree (Accounting).

This is the way it usually works...

-Don't go in with the mindset that you are spending a lot. Every customer that comes in that says that will get minimal service, a big lumber order is usually 3K+.  Start to help the associate pull your order.  He will go out of his way to help a customer that is humble and doesn't think the associate owe's him anything.  The quickest way to get terrible boards is to stand at the pro desk while an associate pulls the order by himself.

-The first thing the manager is probably going to ask you to do is submit it to the bid room.  If you submit it and are not satisfied with the markdown (don't expect very much off of lumber) then you can go ask for a manager.  Remember that they don't make anywhere near the margin on lumber that they do in other departments (K&B, hardware, Millworks, etc....)

-Markdown limits are $50 for associates, $100 for Department heads, $500 for ASM's, and $1000 for Store Managers. If you ask an associate to markdown a delivery ($79) he is supposed to ask a superior.

-If you have any military service, your military discount (10%) will probably be higher than any markdown the bid room will give you on lumber.  I put a ton of orders through the bid room in my years at HD.

-Take the quote from the local yard!   They HAVE to mark it down 10% past the quoted price.  It has to be an Apples-to-Apples purchase though.  If they don't want to mark it down ask for the district managers phone number.  I will PM you his name.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 11, 2011)

Went by home depot and asked for a quote. They wont nego on anything under 2500 but if you show them a quote they will match it and below on some things.


----------

